# Taco Bell is launching a brilliant new Lyft feature called 'Taco Mode'



## Spotscat

http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
*Taco Bell is launching a brilliant new Lyft feature called 'Taco Mode'*
Business Insider 7/25/17

Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.

Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.

Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."

In other words, Taco Bell just made it a lot easier for drunk customers to get Doritos Locos tacos on the way home from the bar.

"We realized that for every person who has asked their Lyft driver to make a pit stop at Taco Bell - and we've seen many - there are likely those who weren't sure if this was possible," Taco Bell CMO Marisa Thalberg said in a statement. "With the advent of this fantastic partnership with Lyft, we will erase any lingering uncertainty and celebrate the ability to 'ride-thru' in Taco Mode."

Drunk late-night customers are a key part of Taco Bell's business model.

According to Foursquare's data, 14.8% of Taco Bell's customers visited between 10 p.m. and 4 a.m., QSR Magazine reported in October. For comparison, the late-night crowd made up 11.1% of McDonald's customers and 3.5% of Qdoba's customers.

The partnership will also provide a reason for customers to pick Lyft over its ride-share rival Uber, whose series of recent scandals led to the departure of its CEO, Travis Kalanick, in June.

While Uber has fast-food partnerships of its own through UberEats, Taco Mode provides a different kind of delivery service - one that Taco Bell hopes will result in fresher food. Taco Bell has been reluctant to jump on the UberEats bandwagon because of fears that the food would be delivered cold.

"The third-party folks, the aggregators - they're just not fast enough," CEO Brian Niccol told Business Insider in April.


----------



## Awesomeness101

I will be accepting approximately zero of these


----------



## Imonous

Taco mode=end trip.


----------



## Awesomeness101

Imonous said:


> Taco mode=end trip.


Yeah I honestly have no idea how you'd approach it. Obviously it's not showing you taco mode before you pick them up and can you really just kick people out?


----------



## Imonous

Awesomeness101 said:


> Yeah I honestly have no idea how you'd approach it. Obviously it's not showing you taco mode before you pick them up and can you really just kick people out?


No matter how they choose to implement this the driver will need the destination. At some point you'll realize the drunks are going to taco bell. I'll take them there, but they'll need to send another request to get home, and pray the workers will allow them to walk to the window.

I'm not sitting in a drive-thru at 2am for 20 minutes at .10 cents per. That's ridiculous. Lyft can feel free to deactivate, but that becomes fodder for another employee classification lawsuit. I had to pee and lyft tried to force me to do stuff.

And I kick people out all the time. Of course you can.


----------



## Awesomeness101

Imonous said:


> No matter how they choose to implement this the driver will need the destination. At some point you'll realize the drunks are going to taco bell. I'll take them there, but they'll need to send another request to get home, and pray the workers will allow them to walk to the window.
> 
> I'm not sitting in a drive-thru at 2am for 20 minutes at .10 cents per. That's ridiculous. Lyft can feel free to deactivate, but that becomes fodder for another employee classification lawsuit. I had to pee and lyft tried to force me to do stuff.
> 
> And I kick people out all the time. Of course you can.


I mean I kick people out for violating the rules. It gets sketchier when it's something the company is promoting


----------



## Dback2004

http://wqad.com/2017/07/25/lyfts-taco-mode-brings-riders-to-closest-taco-bell/


The ridesharing company and fast food giant -- whose customers overlap a great deal, both companies said -- are teaming up to drive hungry passengers to the nearest Taco Bell for a free taco on route to their final destination.

WASHINGTON (CNNMoney) - Some Lyft customers will soon notice something different in the app: Taco Mode.

The service is beginning as an experiment Thursday in Orange County, California, but is expected to expand nationally in 2018.

"We have a feeling it's going to be a kind of thing a couple friends taking a Lyft together, sharing a ride after a party are hungry and want to end the night in a fun, celebratory and craveable way," Marisa Thalberg, chief marketing officer at Taco Bell, told CNN.

Taco Mode will be enabled from 9:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m.

Initially, about 15 Lyft vehicles wrapped in festive taco wallpaper will partake in Taco Mode. A tablet in the vehicles will display the menu and passengers will receive souvenirs.

Passengers using Taco Mode will still need to place an order at the drive-through window. Eventually, they may be able to order their food through the Lyft app, so that it's ready when their ride arrives at Taco Bell.

Lyft's approach inverts the typical delivery process: drivers bring food to customers. The traditional method is used for UberEats, the food delivery program from Lyft's larger rival.

Uber has previously done its own series of lighthearted promotions, including delivering puppies and ice cream to customers.


----------



## Dback2004

http://wqad.com/2017/07/25/lyfts-taco-mode-brings-riders-to-closest-taco-bell/


The ridesharing company and fast food giant -- whose customers overlap a great deal, both companies said -- are teaming up to drive hungry passengers to the nearest Taco Bell for a free taco on route to their final destination.

WASHINGTON (CNNMoney) - Some Lyft customers will soon notice something different in the app: Taco Mode.

The service is beginning as an experiment Thursday in Orange County, California, but is expected to expand nationally in 2018.

"We have a feeling it's going to be a kind of thing a couple friends taking a Lyft together, sharing a ride after a party are hungry and want to end the night in a fun, celebratory and craveable way," Marisa Thalberg, chief marketing officer at Taco Bell, told CNN.

Taco Mode will be enabled from 9:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m.

Initially, about 15 Lyft vehicles wrapped in festive taco wallpaper will partake in Taco Mode. A tablet in the vehicles will display the menu and passengers will receive souvenirs.

Passengers using Taco Mode will still need to place an order at the drive-through window. Eventually, they may be able to order their food through the Lyft app, so that it's ready when their ride arrives at Taco Bell.

Lyft's approach inverts the typical delivery process: drivers bring food to customers. The traditional method is used for UberEats, the food delivery program from Lyft's larger rival.

Uber has previously done its own series of lighthearted promotions, including delivering puppies and ice cream to customers.


----------



## sd1303

Taco Mode: We do the driving; you do the barfing.

... and we're offering a special on cleaning fees too!

There's a reason that Taco Bell VPs only beat up Uber drivers... that's the Lyft difference. (too soon?)


----------



## LAuberX

Forced drive thru runs? NO.


----------



## Imonous

Awesomeness101 said:


> I mean I kick people out for violating the rules. It gets sketchier when it's something the company is promoting


What rules? The only rule that matters is my rule:

As an independent contractor with complete autonomy over my vehicle, I retain the right to refuse fares as deemed necessary. A violation of this rule means that I am an employee. And thus entitled to the compensation, benefits and labor protections that come with said status.

Besides that, we are "allowed" to cancel trips. And always have been. That only becomes an issue when your cancellation rate becomes abnormally high or you're chasing the bonus.


----------



## Awesomeness101

So like... Do you cancel lyft requests with stops in them?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

If the per minute and per mile rates would be better this wouldn't be a bad thing,


these trips usually aren't even that bad for taxis...

Flag drop (starting meter) =$2.40
20 minutes wait time at 45c a minute= $9.00
2 Miles each way = $9.60

Total = $21.00



The problem is inherently the rates are terrible for this whole gig.


----------



## Ca$h4

Uber wants you to service drunks with your car not Uber's. Uber cares. How much is Uber going to pay to clean up grease and vomit. Does Uber accept pictures as proof or do you need vomit sensors installed? Is Uber going to give free HAZMAT SUITS that you can keep in the trumk for drumks?

Business Insider owns Uber stock and is an Uber shill. What BI doesn't say.

*Taco Bell Plans to Open More Boozy Cantinas*

*https://www.eater.com/2017/5/26/15697666/taco-bell-cantina-city-restaurant-expansion*

Want some extra guacamole sauce?

*



*


----------



## Mole

Cancel button.


----------



## djnsmith7

Drivers who participate in this nonsense are asking for...scratch that...begging for a disaster (not just a mess).


----------



## Imonous

Awesomeness101 said:


> So like... Do you cancel lyft requests with stops in them?


A stop for me is picking up or dropping off an additional rider. You guys can do the errand/fast food stuff because I'm not sitting around for pennies.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If the per minute and per mile rates would be better this wouldn't be a bad thing,


Yep. They made us this way. I am not running a charity. Bills do not pay themselves.


----------



## NUBER-LE

Taco Mode what a load of s***. Hope this feature adds an additional 5 to the driver or more. 10 cents a minute and the car will smell like a cats ass no thanks.


----------



## NUBER-LE

No drive thru runs for me.


----------



## Awesomeness101

Imonous said:


> A stop for me is picking up or dropping off an additional rider. You guys can do the errand/fast food stuff because I'm not sitting around for pennies.
> 
> Yep. They made us this way. I am not running a charity. Bills do not pay themselves.


I mean... lol do you just see that the app says "stop 1" and tell the customer to take a hike?


----------



## NUBER-LE

Taco Mode..................racism racism racism. I find this offensive to my mexicans and hispanica and latinos.........jk jk jk but seriosly taco mode tf outta here


----------



## llort

I recieved what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from LAuberX on August 9, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from LAuberX,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## emdeplam

llort said:


> If your pax choose Taco Mode and also have a service animal; you're done.


Service animal + taco bell = animal cruelty


----------



## llort

I recieved what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from LAuberX on August 9, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from LAuberX,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## Imonous

Awesomeness101 said:


> I mean... lol do you just see that the app says "stop 1" and tell the customer to take a hike?


Dude. Get creative. It's not rocket science. You keep asking the same thing.

lol? 

Try the search button or start your own thread. I don't have enough patience for this. Cancellation reasons are a dime a dozen. Not going to sit here and type them all out for you if that's what you want.


----------



## Imonous

llort said:


> If your pax choose Taco Mode and also have a service animal; you're done.


Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and take the cleaning fee.


----------



## Hannibalb

Taco mode bonus round:

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2015/nov/05/taco-bell-executive-uber-driver-video


----------



## Awesomeness101

Imonous said:


> Dude. Get creative. It's not rocket science. You keep asking the same thing.
> 
> lol?
> 
> Try the search button or start your own thread. I don't have enough patience for this. Cancellation reasons are a dime a dozen. Not going to sit here and type them all out for you if that's what you want.


And I don't have enough patience to try and find out how people cancel on any lyft trip with a stop in it, so I guess we're at an impasse.


----------



## MoreTips

Awesomeness101 said:


> Yeah I honestly have no idea how you'd approach it. Obviously it's not showing you taco mode before you pick them up and can you really just kick people out?


Pull into taco bell parking lot. 
Pick up phone, act like you have to take this call, say THE HOUSE IS ON FIRE WHAT? SORRY EVERYBODY OUT, I HAVE TO GO!


----------



## Trebor

If they do not tell us that the customer is getting tacos on the acceptance screen, then I will simply stop driving Lyft between 9pm and 2am. From my understanding though, a driver has to opt in. 

Anyhow, they are doing this so riders can feel free to stop at the drive thru's. So its a sucky deal. I am 100% against this, unless we end up getting 30 cents per minute for the time we are stopped at Taco Bell. Its bad enough when your the only car and have to wait.. just imagine how many cars will be in front of you now. Maybe a flat $5 bonus will be good enough, but chances are we will be waiting for at least 20 minutes in that line. If Lyft had to pay per minute, then they will be on taco bell's ass.


----------



## tohunt4me

llort said:


>


You DO know what the black " flecks" are in tacos ?
U.S.D.A. has an " Allowable Level" of RAT FECES for stored grain fit for human consumption . . . ( funny they never mention rat urine ?)
Im not sure what the percentage is . . .
Anybody ?


----------



## JimKE

djnsmith7 said:


> Drivers who participate in this nonsense are asking for...scratch that...begging for a disaster (not just a mess).


Yep, but I think a lot of posters missed the key fact in this story. The *DRIVER has to agree* to participate in Taco Mode, get the tablet, etc. They're not forcing anyone to agree.

If they do, just drive Uber 9p-2a!


----------



## tohunt4me

" Service Dogs " atTaco Bell.
This
THIS is what Life has come to !


----------



## KevRyde

Awesomeness101 said:


> And I don't have enough patience to try and find out how people cancel on any lyft trip with a stop in it, so I guess we're at an impasse.


Like Imonous said, it's not rocket science. You screen up front as to the nature of the stop. If it's simply a quick stop to pick up or drop off another rider, I'm fine with that. If it's a coffee, fast food, or any sort of shopping stop, I explain to the rider that I make less than minimum wage when I'm not moving and that it's not good business for me to wait for an indeterminate amount of time while you stop and get coffee.

I mostly drive during the day and focus primarily on snagging rides to and from the Denver airport, so this is a rare occurrence for me to begin with. When it does happen, I just tell the rider I'm passing on the ride and cancel.

As Mears Troll Number 4 suggests, Lyft has brought this on itself by acquiescing to the race-to-the-bottom fare war with Uber and lowering its rates and then expecting drivers to make even more concessions like creeping through a backed up drive-thru. Unlike a taxi meter where the per minute rate typically spikes up to the equivalent of $24/hour or more when the car is traveling under 10mph, the time element for both Lyft and Uber is a miniscule and insignificant aspect of how we're compensated.


----------



## leroy jenkins

Taco Mode is the most reta-----rded idea ever.

I hope that Lyft drivers cancel every Taco ride or at the least be passive-aggressive and 3-star every pax who goes to Taco Bell.


----------



## JimKE

In Lyft's defense, every time I go to the MIA FIFO lot, I see at least 100 drivers who would jump at the chance to do Lyft Taco Drive-thru runs! 



tohunt4me said:


> You DO know what the black " flecks" are in tacos ?
> U.S.D.A. has an " Allowable Level" of RAT FECES for stored grain fit for human consumption . . . ( funny they never mention rat urine ?)
> Im not sure what the percentage is . . .
> Anybody ?


40% ? Surely it can't be any higher than 40%! Right???


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

LAuberX said:


> Forced drive thru runs? NO.


It says it's optional for drivers. Don't know if that affects acceptance rate tho.


----------



## Ray Ting

Awesomeness101 said:


> Yeah I honestly have no idea how you'd approach it. Obviously it's not showing you taco mode before you pick them up and can you really just kick people out?


Yes


----------



## Greenghost2212

djnsmith7 said:


> Drivers who participate in this nonsense are asking for...scratch that...begging for a disaster (not just a mess).


I've been doing this for two years now on Uber and honestly the drive thru runs wasn't even that bad. You are a grown @ss man or woman. If a customer pushes the taco button just state that it's no eating it until the trip is over.


----------



## aeiou_-

good guy lyft driver


----------



## KMANDERSON

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> 
> I can only imagine what the interior of the "Tacomobile" will smell like a month after this rolls out.
> 
> Drunken passengers + Taco Bell = recipe for disaster.


I guess this is lyft 180 days of change.I guess I will not be taking lyft request at bar closing.


----------



## roadman

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> 
> I can only imagine what the interior of the "Tacomobile" will smell like a month after this rolls out.
> 
> Drunken passengers + Taco Bell = recipe for disaster.


So no Lyft after 9pm. Copy.


----------



## RaleighNick

I learned about this last night after telling a pax I wouldn't do a drive through run for him, he proceeded to verbally assault me for the next 4 minutes on his mom ride home. Calling me a "piece of shit" among other things. I would have tried to kick him out, but was honestly concerned for my safety. I'm sure he 1 starred and reported me to Lyft, probably will get deactivated over it. Have been online Lyft today for a couple hours and no pings. Though the update on the app showing their little blog "drivers first, always" added some irony to this situation.


----------



## OMG GO!

taco mode denied. entitled female dogs triggered. (2:45 mark its all audio, sorry)


----------



## Friendly Jack

What if Lyft starts Taco Mode and no drivers opt in? That's a real possibility!


----------



## DocT

Of course all Lyft drivers will have to OPT IN, in a way.

We'll soon see an amended TOS from Lyft in which we need to agree on before being allowed to go online. That new amendment will have the Taco Bell drive thru feature. So our choice is to accept the new TOS, or decline (not sign) and not be able to go online.

"Accept the new terms or don't drive for us" is basically what Uber/Lyft offers to us.


----------



## freddieman

djnsmith7 said:


> Drivers who participate in this nonsense are asking for...scratch that...begging for a disaster (not just a mess).


U know these drivers probably got compensated somehow to promo. Or even a Lyft employee who signed up to drive just for this promotion only.....or it could be an ant.



Trebor said:


> If they do not tell us that the customer is getting tacos on the acceptance screen, then I will simply stop driving Lyft between 9pm and 2am. From my understanding though, a driver has to opt in.
> 
> Anyhow, they are doing this so riders can feel free to stop at the drive thru's. So its a sucky deal. I am 100% against this, unless we end up getting 30 cents per minute for the time we are stopped at Taco Bell. Its bad enough when your the only car and have to wait.. just imagine how many cars will be in front of you now. Maybe a flat $5 bonus will be good enough, but chances are we will be waiting for at least 20 minutes in that line. If Lyft had to pay per minute, then they will be on taco bell's ass.


$5 is not enough to sit there with pax in an idling car


----------



## Trebor

freddieman said:


> U know these drivers probably got compensated somehow to promo. Or even a Lyft employee who signed up to drive just for this promotion only.....or it could be an ant.
> 
> $5 is not enough to sit there with pax in an idling car


$5 and is the same as sitting there for 20 minutes at 24 cents a minute (the going rate in Seattle for UberX) This will be on top of your 24 cents a minute so as long as you get through the line within 20 minutes, you will be getting paid at least 48 cents a minute... or almost $29hr, of course minus Lyft fees.

So your saying you will sit in traffic for 24 cents a minute but not a drive thru for 48 cents a minute?

But yea, if you read the article, its a special Lyft car as they are testing taco mode. Of course, that driver will be compensated somewhat well and be happy and they will assume every other driver will like it but in our own cars at regular rates.


----------



## Kevin4163

RaleighNick said:


> I learned about this last night after telling a pax I wouldn't do a drive through run for him, he proceeded to verbally assault me for the next 4 minutes on his mom ride home. Calling me a "piece of shit" among other things. I would have tried to kick him out, but was honestly concerned for my safety. I'm sure he 1 starred and reported me to Lyft, probably will get deactivated over it. Have been online Lyft today for a couple hours and no pings. Though the update on the app showing their little blog "drivers first, always" added some irony to this situation.


I would have pulled over and told him to get out, trip's over. If he refuses to get out, call 911 so the cops can come and remove him for you.

Have to stand up to the paxholes.


----------



## freddieman

Trebor said:


> $5 and is the same as sitting there for 20 minutes at 24 cents a minute (the going rate in Seattle for UberX) This will be on top of your 24 cents a minute so as long as you get through the line within 20 minutes, you will be getting paid at least 48 cents a minute... or almost $29hr, of course minus Lyft fees.
> 
> So your saying you will sit in traffic for 24 cents a minute but not a drive thru for 48 cents a minute?
> 
> But yea, if you read the article, its a special Lyft car as they are testing taco mode. Of course, that driver will be compensated somewhat well and be happy and they will assume every other driver will like it but in our own cars at regular rates.


Did u forget to read I don't want to sit there with pax for 20 mins jerking each other off?


----------



## Trebor

freddieman said:


> Did u forget to read I don't want to sit there with pax for 20 mins jerking each other off?


AS long as all parties in the vehicle consent to the jerk off, it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## melusine3

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> 
> I can only imagine what the interior of the "Tacomobile" will smell like a month after this rolls out.
> 
> Drunken passengers + Taco Bell = recipe for disaster.


These companies better understand they need to ask us FIRST if we want to do these insane rides, otherwise, by automatically enrolling us, they are being our employer. By doing this, they dictate to us and that is a no-no. It has to be our choice and not the other way around.



Awesomeness101 said:


> I mean I kick people out for violating the rules. It gets sketchier when it's something the company is promoting


The company can promote all they want, but they cannot dictate that we do something. Unless they change the waiting time to at least ONE DOLLAR per minute, this is nuts. Yes, I'll wait in the 109 degree heat for you for "five minutes" (40 cents in my city) that turned to 20 minutes (oh, sorry it took us so long) (didn't tip either) so I at least got a big extra $1.60! That is utter BS.



Dback2004 said:


> http://wqad.com/2017/07/25/lyfts-taco-mode-brings-riders-to-closest-taco-bell/
> 
> 
> The ridesharing company and fast food giant -- whose customers overlap a great deal, both companies said -- are teaming up to drive hungry passengers to the nearest Taco Bell for a free taco on route to their final destination.
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNNMoney) - Some Lyft customers will soon notice something different in the app: Taco Mode.
> 
> The service is beginning as an experiment Thursday in Orange County, California, but is expected to expand nationally in 2018.
> 
> "We have a feeling it's going to be a kind of thing a couple friends taking a Lyft together, sharing a ride after a party are hungry and want to end the night in a fun, celebratory and craveable way," Marisa Thalberg, chief marketing officer at Taco Bell, told CNN.
> 
> Taco Mode will be enabled from 9:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m.
> 
> Initially, about 15 Lyft vehicles wrapped in festive taco wallpaper will partake in Taco Mode. A tablet in the vehicles will display the menu and passengers will receive souvenirs.
> 
> Passengers using Taco Mode will still need to place an order at the drive-through window. Eventually, they may be able to order their food through the Lyft app, so that it's ready when their ride arrives at Taco Bell.
> 
> Lyft's approach inverts the typical delivery process: drivers bring food to customers. The traditional method is used for UberEats, the food delivery program from Lyft's larger rival.
> 
> Uber has previously done its own series of lighthearted promotions, including delivering puppies and ice cream to customers.


It's all fun and games coming up with this $hit when YOU'RE NOT THE ONE TAKING THE CRUSHING DEPRECIATION AND PAYING FOR GAS AND OTHER REPAIRS. This is f'd.



sd1303 said:


> Taco Mode: We do the driving; you do the barfing.
> 
> ... and we're offering a special on cleaning fees too!
> 
> There's a reason that Taco Bell VPs only beat up Uber drivers... that's the Lyft difference. (too soon?)


Yes. Lyft sucks as far as barf fees are concerned. I would never, ever, drive late shift for Lyft for that reason. Not only do you have to get your car cleaned, you can't drive till your car dries completely.


----------



## nickd8775

They'll have to charge at least $5 times the surge for Taco Mode. Otherwise no one will stay opted in. And there could be extra surges during Taco hours because people won't do Lyft.


----------



## melusine3

Awesomeness101 said:


> So like... Do you cancel lyft requests with stops in them?


Lyft with stops is another thing that should be optional. It's another way to exploit the driver, making you wait for pennies per minute is absolutely insulting.



NUBER-LE said:


> Taco Mode what a load of s***. Hope this feature adds an additional 5 to the driver or more. 10 cents a minute and the car will smell like a cats ass no thanks.


LOL so, you feed your cat Taco Bell?



Awesomeness101 said:


> I mean... lol do you just see that the app says "stop 1" and tell the customer to take a hike?


Before you move your car, I believe you have the potential to cancel (not sure). My first multiple stop trip was picking up a lazy ass and driving him ACROSS THE STREET to a liquor store, then off to his home which was less than half a mile away. Hipsters these days...

So, if I see "stop 1" I ask how long will the wait be and they typically say "a couple of minutes" and I'm okay with that. BUT... don't allow them to leave their crap in the car in case you have to cancel after a "couple of minutes"



Kevin4163 said:


> I would have pulled over and told him to get out, trip's over. If he refuses to get out, call 911 so the cops can come and remove him for you.
> 
> Have to stand up to the paxholes.


Absolutely, be the first to contact Lyft support to explain this situation to them because they need to know, also they can invalidate the one star. Maybe. Worth trying and be persistent.


----------



## Spotscat

DocT said:


> Of course all Lyft drivers will have to OPT IN, in a way.
> t
> We'll soon see an amended TOS from Lyft in which we need to agree on before being allowed to go online. That new amendment will have the Taco Bell drive thru feature. So our choice is to accept the new TOS, or decline (not sign) and not be able to go online.
> 
> "Accept the new terms or don't drive for us" is basically what Uber/Lyft offers to us.


Bingo!

Imagine a year from now... The suits are sitting at the table in the conference room congratulating themselves on a successful rollout. They've been able to track how many Lyft rides were given in "Taco Mode", and how much money was spent - not only on rides, but on the food as well. Sales are up, rides are up, and the passengers love it. Never mind that the drivers hate it like the plague - we can always get more drivers.

Now here come the geniuses from Marketing...

"We've got the numbers to show what this can do, let's turn this into a revenue stream! We'll charge other fast-food restaurants to have their menu app in our vehicles, and they'll be able to market themselves to our passengers as well!"

Before you know it, five or six additional fast-food companies are enrolled in the "Taco Mode" program, and when a passenger gets in the vehicle, you'll hand them a tablet where they decide what junk food place they want to go to, and what they want to get at the drive-thru.

Then... why limit the program to five hours a day? What about people who want lunch or dinner?


----------



## melusine3

llort said:


> If your pax choose Taco Mode and also has a service animal; you're done.


You can always opt to stop and let them out to walk in (GOD FORBID, WALK!) into Taco Bell to get their fix. If it's a legitimate service animal, it can go in with them. Yay!


----------



## tohellwithu

Hungry passenger with Taco mode. Well driver will be in "Angry Mode" will drop the person rt there at Taco Bell for "Taco Mode"..."Lyft u F&#&#&#...u gone crazy" zimmer man should pull his zip up... F&#&#-$ Uber and Lyft both company sucks...


----------



## melusine3

Friendly Jack said:


> What if Lyft starts Taco Mode and no drivers opt in? That's a real possibility!


There will ALWAYS be new, naive drivers. Unless we can get the word out how big a scam this is, there will always be new drivers who will at least do it a few times and that's all Lyft needs. Now that I know this is opt-in, there remains the real issue that people will be expecting that we're willing to do fast food runs no problem. Just with Uber's squashing tipping and that affected even most Lyft customers, the mere idea of a drive-through will become popular. Interesting thing about Uber's new tipping is that I get a higher percentage of tips from Uber riders than Lyft!



Trebor said:


> $5 and is the same as sitting there for 20 minutes at 24 cents a minute (the going rate in Seattle for UberX) This will be on top of your 24 cents a minute so as long as you get through the line within 20 minutes, you will be getting paid at least 48 cents a minute... or almost $29hr, of course minus Lyft fees.
> 
> So your saying you will sit in traffic for 24 cents a minute but not a drive thru for 48 cents a minute?
> 
> But yea, if you read the article, its a special Lyft car as they are testing taco mode. Of course, that driver will be compensated somewhat well and be happy and they will assume every other driver will like it but in our own cars at regular rates.


How nice that Seattle gets 24 cents per minute (is that before or after the 25% cut?), anyway, my town it's .08 cents per minute and not worth it in the least.


----------



## PrestonT

melusine3 said:


> You can always opt to stop and let them out to walk in (GOD FORBID, WALK!) into Taco Bell to get their fix. If it's a legitimate service animal, it can go in with them. Yay!


Nah, this always happens when walk-in is closed.


----------



## Imonous

Awesomeness101 said:


> And I don't have enough patience to try and find out how people cancel on any lyft trip with a stop in it, so I guess we're at an impasse.


Not really an impasse. More like a dead end on your part.


----------



## jimmyjack

I agree this is not a great idea but at least participation is optional for drivers and riders. 
Here is a link to the tweet from lyft confirming that
I would post the link to prove it, but I am not allowed. You can it on the lyft hub v


----------



## Imonous

Of course it will be optional. They can't _force_ us to do ANYTHING without acting as an employer. If drivers get reclassified these companies go out of business. It really is that simple. The only caveat to that is transporting a service animal, but that isn't a company mandated policy.


----------



## melusine3

PrestonT said:


> Nah, this always happens when walk-in is closed.


They CLOSE walk-in? ROTFLMAO! I had no idea lol!


----------



## Cableguynoe

So while uber is making some positive changes, lyft is encouraging something drivers already hate. 
Hmmmm


----------



## elelegido

Dback2004 said:


> "We have a feeling it's going to be a kind of thing a couple friends taking a Lyft together, sharing a ride after a party are hungry and want to end the night in a fun, celebratory and craveable way," Marisa Thalberg, chief marketing officer at Taco Bell, told CNN.


And I have a feeling this is going to be something no driver on his/her right mind is going to do. This will be another of those kerrazy schemes thought up by the kerrazy Millennials at Uberlyft that will die quickly and then be quietly swept under the carpet, like Uber's scheme to have drivers take pax over the border to Tijuana, lol.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Not even if they paid me extra.


----------



## Buckpasser

Only a Chump that drives for LYFT (the Spirit airlines of rideshare) would tolerate this garbage


----------



## KMANDERSON

Awesomeness101 said:


> I will be accepting approximately zero of these


They are not going to let you know when the request comes in.They will never be that transperant.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> 
> I can only imagine what the interior of the "Tacomobile" will smell like a month after this rolls out.
> 
> Drunken passengers + Taco Bell = recipe for disaster.


So do they have a button to buy the lyft driver tacos?


----------



## tohunt4me

Put this on your Lyft seat back.

No Quiro Taco Bell.

I have been at Burger King at 5 a.m. with Professionals . . . who get drunk and want to argue with the poor woman over how many packets of ketchup they can get . . .
Our passengers are NOT right mentally.

What do you THINK happens to THEIR FOOD ?









THESE are the people who RATE us.

SEE WHAT LYFT HAS DONE ?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Awesomeness101 said:


> I will be accepting approximately zero of these


Sounds like you won't even get a chance to accept them. Sounds like a regular request comes in you accept pick up rider, rider clicks the taco mode button on his phone Lyft app and your Lyft app will automatically start GPS to nearest Taco Bell.

Lmao glad I'm out of this ride share slave mentality slave wages BS.



Mole said:


> Cancel button.


Right haha. Once taco mode is activated, cancel mode gets activated and rider ejected at nearest corner.


----------



## tohunt4me

It is PAST TIME
TO FIGHT BACK
AGAINST THE WAY LYFT & UBER TREAT US .

PAST TIME !



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Sounds like you won't even get a chance to accept them. Sounds like a regular request comes in you accept pick up rider, rider clicks the taco mode button on his phone Lyft app and your Lyft app will automatically start GPS to nearest Taco Bell.
> 
> Lmao glad I'm out of this ride share slave mentality slave wages BS.
> 
> Right haha. Once taco mode is activated, cancel mode gets activated and rider ejected at nearest corner.


But YOU have just been INTENTIONALLY EXPOSED to YET ANOTHER 
MANUFACTURED EXCUSE TO RATE YOU LOW !

By lyft

The people who take and NEVER GIVE !

Does Lyft offer you more money for this CAR RUINING TIME CONSUMING WASTE ?
No

LYFT HOLDS A " RATINGS GUN" to the back of your head !

Muggers ! Thiefs ! LYFT.
SAME METHOD.

I say let LYFT SUPPLY US WITH CARS TO BE RUINED BY DRUNKS EATING IN THEM.

PUT UP OR SHUT UP LYFT !


----------



## JesusisLord777

I really don't see the problem, as long as passengers don't eat in the car. At $15.00 per hour I can go through a drive-thru... ($0.25 a min)... Not to mention the fact, that most of the people I have taken through a drive-thru tip, so it's usually worth the effort


----------



## litelyfter

JesusisLord777 said:


> as long as passengers don't eat in the car.


Riiiight. Three drunk F'rs at 2 in the morning, fresh out of a club having danced all night and then striking out with the hotties aren't gonna want to chow down on bags of TB wafting aromas (to them)? Uh huh...


----------



## tohunt4me

Dback2004 said:


> http://wqad.com/2017/07/25/lyfts-taco-mode-brings-riders-to-closest-taco-bell/
> 
> 
> The ridesharing company and fast food giant -- whose customers overlap a great deal, both companies said -- are teaming up to drive hungry passengers to the nearest Taco Bell for a free taco on route to their final destination.
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNNMoney) - Some Lyft customers will soon notice something different in the app: Taco Mode.
> 
> The service is beginning as an experiment Thursday in Orange County, California, but is expected to expand nationally in 2018.
> 
> "We have a feeling it's going to be a kind of thing a couple friends taking a Lyft together, sharing a ride after a party are hungry and want to end the night in a fun, celebratory and craveable way," Marisa Thalberg, chief marketing officer at Taco Bell, told CNN.
> 
> Taco Mode will be enabled from 9:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m.
> 
> Initially, about 15 Lyft vehicles wrapped in festive taco wallpaper will partake in Taco Mode. A tablet in the vehicles will display the menu and passengers will receive souvenirs.
> 
> Passengers using Taco Mode will still need to place an order at the drive-through window. Eventually, they may be able to order their food through the Lyft app, so that it's ready when their ride arrives at Taco Bell.
> 
> Lyft's approach inverts the typical delivery process: drivers bring food to customers. The traditional method is used for UberEats, the food delivery program from Lyft's larger rival.
> 
> Uber has previously done its own series of lighthearted promotions, including delivering puppies and ice cream to customers.


My customers already order food through a phone app. For some fast food chains.

They are not ENCOURAGED to eat en route as Lyft is doing.

Lyft Should know better !



NUBER-LE said:


> Taco Mode what a load of s***. Hope this feature adds an additional 5 to the driver or more. 10 cents a minute and the car will smell like a cats ass no thanks.


Imagine the Tanked Ratings this will cause !

Lettuce and greasy hot sauce staining the seats!

I DARE YOU TO FIND A CAR WASH WHERE YOU WONT GET SHOT AND ROBBED AT NIGHT WHERE I WORK !

OUTRAGE !



JesusisLord777 said:


> I really don't see the problem, as long as passengers don't eat in the car. At $15.00 per hour I can go through a drive-thru... ($0.25 a min)... Not to mention the fact, that most of the people I have taken through a drive-thru tip, so it's usually worth the effort


You hand a drunk food at 3 am and tell him not to eat.

Hand a baby a bottle of milk and tell him not to drink !

Better luck with the baby.
Less out of control drunken ego.

No one should sit in management without ACTUALLY DRIVING 6 MONTHS CUMULATIVE !

Management has NO CLUE
AND WONT LISTEN !

Keep it simple stupid.
Quit trying to be " cute" and trendy Lyft.

Management OBVIOUSLY has no Clue what our service is.

No clue of its Worth either !

If De Beers marketed Diamonds using the Uber/ Lyft approach
They would be cheaper than Gravel.
But, DeBeers is not Stupid.

Uber / Lyft Intentionally devalue their product. They devalue US !



Dback2004 said:


> http://wqad.com/2017/07/25/lyfts-taco-mode-brings-riders-to-closest-taco-bell/
> 
> 
> The ridesharing company and fast food giant -- whose customers overlap a great deal, both companies said -- are teaming up to drive hungry passengers to the nearest Taco Bell for a free taco on route to their final destination.
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNNMoney) - Some Lyft customers will soon notice something different in the app: Taco Mode.
> 
> The service is beginning as an experiment Thursday in Orange County, California, but is expected to expand nationally in 2018.
> 
> "We have a feeling it's going to be a kind of thing a couple friends taking a Lyft together, sharing a ride after a party are hungry and want to end the night in a fun, celebratory and craveable way," Marisa Thalberg, chief marketing officer at Taco Bell, told CNN.
> 
> Taco Mode will be enabled from 9:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m.
> 
> Initially, about 15 Lyft vehicles wrapped in festive taco wallpaper will partake in Taco Mode. A tablet in the vehicles will display the menu and passengers will receive souvenirs.
> 
> Passengers using Taco Mode will still need to place an order at the drive-through window. Eventually, they may be able to order their food through the Lyft app, so that it's ready when their ride arrives at Taco Bell.
> 
> Lyft's approach inverts the typical delivery process: drivers bring food to customers. The traditional method is used for UberEats, the food delivery program from Lyft's larger rival.
> 
> Uber has previously done its own series of lighthearted promotions, including delivering puppies and ice cream to customers.


Why wont the city Bus allow eating and drinking ?

Because DRIVERS ARE NOT JANITORS TO DRUNKS !
( bus drivers get paid to sweep bus.
We do not get paid to pick lettuce and crumbly greasy meat out of our plush carpet !)

Yet our PERSONAL VEHICLES are supposed to be abused for PENNIES ?

They have Lost Their Minds !


----------



## 7Miles

When will Taco Mode Lyft Line come out ?
It'll be awesome. Passengers could share meals too .

What the heck , just have driver pay for the food while we at it ! Let's go all in !


----------



## tohunt4me

7Miles said:


> When will Taco Mode Lyft Line come out ?
> It'll be awesome. Passengers could share meals too .
> 
> What the heck , just have driver pay for the food while we at it ! Let's go all in !


Then they can all go home with you and crash at your place !

Lyft decided its a Good Idea !

Because
Just Ruining Your Car isnt ENOUGH anymore !


----------



## uber fool

Taco mode=uber mode
Just turn off the lyft app during those times.They will get the drift real fast trust me
Taco mode= zero driver mode
Idiots


----------



## LADryver

Awesomeness101 said:


> Yeah I honestly have no idea how you'd approach it. Obviously it's not showing you taco mode before you pick them up and can you really just kick people out?


Yeah. Drive them to the Taco Bell and let them get their order. Then say "You want to eat that here or carry it to your original destination? There is no eating in the car." Hopefully they will not be defiant.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular

Lyft and Taco Bell execs meet to discuss Taco Mode. The Lyft team has just pitched the Taco Mode promotion.

Taco Bell: We love your idea but won't it be expensive? Driver pay? Vehicle costs? Fuel? Depreciation?

Lyft Executive: HAHAHAHAHA. Good one! Pass me a Chalupa.



tohunt4me said:


> It is PAST TIME
> TO FIGHT BACK
> AGAINST THE WAY LYFT & UBER TREAT US .
> 
> PAST TIME !
> 
> But YOU have just been INTENTIONALLY EXPOSED to YET ANOTHER
> MANUFACTURED EXCUSE TO RATE YOU LOW !
> 
> By lyft
> 
> The people who take and NEVER GIVE !
> 
> Does Lyft offer you more money for this CAR RUINING TIME CONSUMING WASTE ?
> No
> 
> LYFT HOLDS A " RATINGS GUN" to the back of your head !
> 
> Muggers ! Thiefs ! LYFT.
> SAME METHOD.
> 
> I say let LYFT SUPPLY US WITH CARS TO BE RUINED BY DRUNKS EATING IN THEM.
> 
> PUT UP OR SHUT UP LYFT !


The ratings gun is a weapon that only works against the mentally weak. Ratings don't matter. Just make your money.


----------



## Trump Economics

Awesomeness101 said:


> I mean I kick people out for violating the rules. It gets sketchier when it's something the company is promoting


Just say, "I'm sorry, I don't feel comfortable earning 10 cents a minute for my time," so I kicked my passenger out. The key word is "uncomfortable," and they can't say anything.


----------



## Normanite

Hannibalb said:


> Taco mode bonus round:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2015/nov/05/taco-bell-executive-uber-driver-video


Only just heard about this from a pax a couple of days ago. Taco man got some hot sauce!

Be great if the driver got a mace endorsement deal out of it. "Take it from me, this stuff really works!"


----------



## JesusisLord777

I have picked up a LOT of drunk people. I have made a LOT of 1-2 am taco bell/fast food runs, (In a luxury suv no less).

Out of all the people I have done this for, I have only had two trips where I recall one of the passengers asking to eat in the car, and when I polietly asked them not to for the sake of other passengers, they gave me no problems at all. 

MOST of the people I have done this for have tipped. Being acommodating and professional, (but firm about your rules/ boundaries), leads to more $ and better behaved passengers.


----------



## KellyC

_Taco Mode will be enabled from 9:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m._

If that goes nationwide I won't be driving Lyft from 9:00 p.m. to 2:00 a.m.

I have taken pax through drive-throughs when the pax are nice & I feel like doing it, but damned if I'm gonna be made to do it with a bunch of drunks. Who will probably feel entitled to eat in the car.

Taco Bell is the messiest fast food, too. I hope Lyft gets slammed with cleaning fee requests.


----------



## DelaK

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> 
> I can only imagine what the interior of the "Tacomobile" will smell like a month after this rolls out.
> 
> Drunken passengers + Taco Bell = recipe for disaster.


luckily I don't think SF pax will be using this


----------



## Matthew Thomas

No way in hell I would do that!!! There have been many times I have been getting non stop surge pings just to have some wasted yuppie ask me to go to Taco HELL and of course have to wait a half hour behind 20 other cars and have my earnings DESTROYED!!!!


----------



## Jurisinceptor

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> 
> I can only imagine what the interior of the "Tacomobile" will smell like a month after this rolls out.
> 
> Drunken passengers + Taco Bell = recipe for disaster.


Yet another reason why Lyft SUCKS!!!


----------



## I have nuts

Lol, I'm so glad I got out of the "ride sharing" business because of b.s. Like this.


----------



## tohunt4me

I see


Dback2004 said:


> http://wqad.com/2017/07/25/lyfts-taco-mode-brings-riders-to-closest-taco-bell/
> 
> 
> The ridesharing company and fast food giant -- whose customers overlap a great deal, both companies said -- are teaming up to drive hungry passengers to the nearest Taco Bell for a free taco on route to their final destination.
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNNMoney) - Some Lyft customers will soon notice something different in the app: Taco Mode.
> 
> The service is beginning as an experiment Thursday in Orange County, California, but is expected to expand nationally in 2018.
> 
> "We have a feeling it's going to be a kind of thing a couple friends taking a Lyft together, sharing a ride after a party are hungry and want to end the night in a fun, celebratory and craveable way," Marisa Thalberg, chief marketing officer at Taco Bell, told CNN.
> 
> Taco Mode will be enabled from 9:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m.
> 
> Initially, about 15 Lyft vehicles wrapped in festive taco wallpaper will partake in Taco Mode. A tablet in the vehicles will display the menu and passengers will receive souvenirs.
> 
> Passengers using Taco Mode will still need to place an order at the drive-through window. Eventually, they may be able to order their food through the Lyft app, so that it's ready when their ride arrives at Taco Bell.
> 
> Lyft's approach inverts the typical delivery process: drivers bring food to customers. The traditional method is used for UberEats, the food delivery program from Lyft's larger rival.
> 
> Uber has previously done its own series of lighthearted promotions, including delivering puppies and ice cream to customers.


Lyft and Taco Bell are promoting the NON USE OF SAFETY BELTS in this promotional photo.
Only the driver is correctly wearing safety devices.

Such a wonderful display of Social Conscience !

Cudos to the Art department for promoting Anarchy and Wrecklessness!

May they all die young.

Please inform me of the First choking death of Lyft passengers due to drunks consuming tacos in dark moving vehicles on crumbling city streets.


----------



## prop

tohunt4me said:


> I see
> 
> Lyft and Taco Bell are promoting the NON USE OF SAFETY BELTS in this promotional photo.
> Only the driver is correctly wearing safety devices.
> 
> Such a wonderful display of Social Conscience !
> 
> Cudos to the Art department for promoting Anarchy and Wrecklessness!
> 
> May they all die young.
> 
> Please inform me of the First choking death of Lyft passengers due to drunks consuming tacos in dark moving vehicles on crumbling city streets.


----------



## JasonB

jimmyjack said:


> I agree this is not a great idea but at least participation is optional for drivers and riders.
> Here is a link to the tweet from lyft confirming that
> I would post the link to prove it, but I am not allowed. You can it on the lyft hub v


You guys who keep talking about 'Taco Mode' being optional
are missing the point entirely.

Yes, it will START as optional in the test phase, perhaps
even with some small incentives thrown at drivers in order
to get more to participate in the beginning.

Then, soon enough, the once 'optional' Taco Mode will become 
MANDATORY and incentives will also be pulled and
Lyft will expect all drivers to participate in Taco Mode, or
else face deactivation.

After they have all drivers agreeing to 'Taco Mode'
they will start adding in 'Burger Mode', then 
'Pizza Mode' and then eventually 'Sushi Mode'
and even 'Vons Mode' where drivers are forced to sit
in the parking lot waiting for pax to go inside Vons and 
shop for their weekly groceries, then once pax is done
shopping, drivers will be expected to dutifully rush up and
park at the red curb in front of the grocery store in order for
pax to load all her groceries in the back of your Prius.

Are drivers REALLY stupid enough to think this will remain
optional forever? Can't you see the end game here?

It's now or never for drivers to take a stand against this BS.

If you are participating in Taco Mode Beta program, you are
part of the problem, and you have no right to complain about
a single thing Lyft does to you in the future... EVER again.


----------



## elelegido

JasonB said:


> You guys who keep talking about 'Taco Mode' being optional
> are missing the point entirely.
> 
> Yes, it will START as optional in the test phase, perhaps
> even with some small incentives thrown at drivers in order
> to get more to participate in the beginning.
> 
> Then, soon enough, the once 'optional' Taco Mode will become
> MANDATORY and incentives will also be pulled and
> Lyft will expect all drivers to participate in Taco Mode, or
> else face deactivation.
> 
> After they have all drivers agreeing to 'Taco Mode'
> they will start adding in 'Burger Mode', then
> 'Pizza Mode' and then eventually 'Sushi Mode'
> and even 'Vons Mode' where drivers are forced to sit
> in the parking lot waiting for pax to go inside Vons and
> shop for their weekly groceries, then once pax is done
> shopping, drivers will be expected to dutifully rush up and
> park at the red curb in front of the grocery store in order for
> pax to load all her groceries in the back of your Prius.
> 
> Are drivers REALLY stupid enough to think this will remain
> optional forever? Can't you see the end game here?
> 
> It's now or never for drivers to take a stand against this BS.
> 
> If you are participating in Taco Mode Beta program, you are
> part of the problem, and you have no right to complain about
> a single thing Lyft does to you in the future... EVER again.


They can't tell drivers to do drive thru because we are independent contractors and that would be seen as a controlling action. The day that they make drivers employees and provide us with fully expensed company vehicles is the day they get to tell us that we must allow food and drink in them.

The bigger issue here is that they are training their pax to expect drive thru; not just from Taco Bell but from any other fast food restaurants too.


----------



## tohunt4me

Matthew Thomas said:


> No way in hell I would do that!!! There have been many times I have been getting non stop surge pings just to have some wasted yuppie ask me to go to Taco HELL and of course have to wait a half hour behind 20 other cars and have my earnings DESTROYED!!!!


It will be BEHIND 100 CARS NOW !
All lyft drivers . . .
Uber will make a KILLING !

Thanks Lyft !
Police will go on overtime directing traffic.
GOVERNMENT WILL GET INVOLVED . . .


----------



## JasonB

elelegido said:


> They can't tell drivers to do drive thru because we are independent contractors and that would be seen as a controlling action. The day that they make drivers employees and provide us with fully expensed company vehicles is the day they get to tell us that we must allow food and drink in them.
> 
> The bigger issue here is that they are training their pax to expect drive thru; not just from Taco Bell but from any other fast food restaurants too.


Yeah, that IS going to be part of the problem...

The other BIG problem is that 75% of pax will be requesting some sort
of fast food on the way home from the bar or a night of partying once
they see the choices in the Lyft app between Taco Mode, Burger Mode,
Pizza Mode, and KFC mode!

Your next pax will certainly appreciate all that Fried Chicken grease on the
upholstery and on your door handles, no?

That's why I'm saying this crap either stops right here, right now, with
Taco Mode, or it's game over forever as far as drivers getting any respect
ever again from Lyft OR pax!


----------



## tohunt4me

Welcome to Taco Bell holding lot.
You are number 59 in position . . .
Enjoy Mandatory Lyft/ Taco Bell radio while you wait . . .


----------



## elelegido

JasonB said:


> Yeah, that IS going to be part of the problem...
> 
> The other BIG problem is that 75% of pax will be requesting some sort
> of fast food on the way home from the bar or a night of partying once
> they see the choices in the Lyft app between Taco Mode, Burger Mode,
> Pizza Mode, and KFC mode!
> 
> Your next pax will certainly appreciate all that Fried Chicken grease on the
> upholstery and on your door handles, no?
> 
> That's why I'm saying this crap either stops right here, right now, with
> Taco Mode, or it's game over forever as far as drivers getting any respect
> ever again from Lyft OR pax!


Agreed. They're losing focus, just as Uber did with their silly schemes. We're a discount cab service that should aim to simply offer cheap, clean, safe rides. We're not a dining room service, shopping service, concierge or anything else.


----------



## UberLaLa

Hmmmm....wonder how I feel about this new move from Lyft...?










This move by Lyft & Taco Bell is strategic. It tells the country (based on all of these articles nationwide that are announcing it) that Lyft drivers are supposed to do drive-thru. Get ready people...things are going to get interesting everywhere.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLaLa said:


> Hmmmm....wonder how I feel about this new move from Lyft...?
> 
> View attachment 143550
> 
> 
> This move by Lyft & Taco Bell is strategic. It tells the country (based on all of these articles nationwide that are covering it) that Lyft drivers are supposed to do drive-thru. Get ready people...things are going to get interesting everywhere.


Shyte !
These moves shall be shyte everywhere !

I say burn the offices!

I have recipie for Napalm if anyone needs . . .


----------



## Doughie

RaleighNick said:


> I learned about this last night after telling a pax I wouldn't do a drive through run for him, he proceeded to verbally assault me for the next 4 minutes on his mom ride home. Calling me a "piece of shit" among other things. I would have tried to kick him out, but was honestly concerned for my safety. I'm sure he 1 starred and reported me to Lyft, probably will get deactivated over it. Have been online Lyft today for a couple hours and no pings. Though the update on the app showing their little blog "drivers first, always" added some irony to this situation.


Sounds like my ride last Saturday at 15 minutes before closing time. 6 girls in an XL wanted to do drive thru and I told them I couldn't afford to do it. She said she was paying for it but I don't like to tell XL passengers that their money isn't good enough so I just told her I couldn't do it even after she said they wouldn't eat it in the car. It was a 1.5 surge ride but the problem was that it was a 20 minute ride and a 20 minute return so the drive thru stop would kill the whole 2 to 2:45 surge hour. She agreed but was pissed off and I could see the big 1 star written all over her face so I took the opportunity to decline the ride and cancel. I really hate cancelling just to avoid the 1 star because that makes me an a-hole but in this business it's survival mode.
Well cancelling was a big mistake because they hit the fan. For 5 minutes I was called a d-bag and a piece of s***. One girl refused to leave and dared me to call the cops. To be fair from their point of view I deserved it but 5 minutes of abuse and holding me hostage was ridiculous. We have the right to cancel and my cancel rate was low enough.

I finally got out of there and caught a 2AM 3.2 surge for 9 miles mostly on the freeway. I got back fast enough to score a 2.5X for 19 miles which put me only 2 miles from home at 3AM. They were XL surge rides at $1.95 per mile in my market so the closing hour netted me a new record of $140. The Taco Bell trip would have netted me a hundred less.

After the girls reported me and said I called the tattooed broad a f******g d*ke I was suspended until I was able to give Uber my side of the story.


----------



## UberLaLa

DelaK said:


> luckily I don't think SF pax will be using this


Not for Taco Bell, cuz I don't think you have it up there? But trust that this is the tip of the proverbial iceberg.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLaLa said:


> Not for Taco Bell, cuz I don't think you have it up there? But trust that this is the tip of the proverbial iceberg.


It just gets Worse every year


----------



## UberLaLa

Doughie said:


> I finally got out of there and caught a 2AM 3.2 surge for 9 miles mostly on the freeway. I got back fast enough to score a 2.5X for 19 miles which put me only 2 miles from home at 3AM. They were XL surge rides at $1.95 per mile in my market so the closing hour netted me a new record of $145. The Taco Bell trip would have netted me a hundred less.
> 
> *After the girls reported me and said I called the tattoed broad a f******g d*ke I was suspended until I was able to give Uber my side of the story.*


WOW...And this is exactly what kind of passenger all this cray cray is creating....WOW.

Good for you in sticking to your guns...it's gonna get ugly, people.


----------



## Jo3030

Who was the genius behind this?


----------



## elelegido

Doughie said:


> Sounds like my ride last Saturday at 15 minutes before closing time. 6 girls in an XL wanted to do drive thru and I told them I couldn't afford to do it. She said she was paying for it but I don't like to tell XL passengers that their money isn't good enough so I just told her I couldn't do it even after she said they wouldn't eat it in the car. It was a 1.5 surge ride but the problem was that it was a 20 minute ride and a 20 minute return so the drive thru stop would kill the whole 2 to 2:45 surge hour. She agreed but was pissed off and I could see the big 1 star written all over her face so I took the opportunity to decline the ride and cancel. I really hate cancelling just to avoid the 1 star because that makes me an a-hole but in this business it's survival mode.
> Well cancelling was a big mistake because they hit the fan. For 5 minutes I was called a d-bag and a piece of s***. One girl refused to leave and dared me to call the cops. To be fair from their point of view I deserved it but 5 minutes of abuse and holding me hostage was ridiculous. We have the right to cancel and my cancel rate was low enough.
> 
> I finally got out of there and caught a 2AM 3.2 surge for 9 miles mostly on the freeway. I got back fast enough to score a 2.5X for 19 miles which put me only 2 miles from home at 3AM. They were XL surge rides at $1.95 per mile in my market so the closing hour netted me a new record of $140. The Taco Bell trip would have netted me a hundred less.
> 
> After the girls reported me and said I called the tattooed broad a f******g d*ke I was suspended until I was able to give Uber my side of the story.


Well done. This is a good example of how the ratings system sometimes works against the pax it was meant to benefit. Given that drivers have to maintain their rating in order to keep their jobs, that's a pretty strong motivator to put strict onestar avoidance practices (ride denied / pax ejection) into place. Don't feel bad about that, Uberlyft invented the system, not us.

Looks like the money is good on XL, but this is the reason I don't do it. I'll usually ride deny groups of 4 on Uber X during the drunk shift. I like nice, quiet pax in groups of two maximum, even though it means less money.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

UberLaLa said:


> Hmmmm....wonder how I feel about this new move from Lyft...?
> 
> View attachment 143550
> 
> 
> This move by Lyft & Taco Bell is strategic. It tells the country (based on all of these articles nationwide that are announcing it) that Lyft drivers are supposed to do drive-thru. Get ready people...things are going to get interesting everywhere.


I think this Lyft/taco bell thing is more about the delivery of Taco Bell to come. Uber is delivering for McDonald's via UberEATS. Taco Bell wants to deliver food but is very mad McDonald's beat them to the punch.


----------



## Uberingdude

I just imagine the Uber CEO talking to the Taco Bell CEO " don't worry about it man, that's what these drivers are for, I piss on them all the time!"


----------



## Yam Digger

My pax already have to pay me extra if they want a drive thru run or a stop at the liquor store. There is NO WAY I would do this at Uber's dirt-cheap per minute rate. And even if I condescended to do this, they are so NOT eating those messy tacos in my car!

Besides, Chipotle is wasaaay far better



Jo3030 said:


> Who was the genius behind this?


Probably the same A-hole, Taco Bell executive who was caught on video beating our Comrade-in-Rideshare.


----------



## KellyC

Yam Digger said:


> My pax already have to pay me extra if they want a drive thru run or a stop at the liquor store. There is NO WAY I would do this at Uber's dirt-cheap per minute rate. And even if I condescended to do this, they are so NOT eating those messy tacos in my car!
> 
> Besides, Chipotle is wasaaay far better
> 
> Probably the same A-hole, Taco Bell executive who was caught on video beating our Comrade-in-Rideshare.


 Oh, man, I forgot about that.


----------



## NoDay

Read through a few pages of this. The assumption is that customer can be dropped off and get their free taco. The articles state the customer must go through drive-through. 
I've done this several times when customer is on surge or its slow and i'm bored. Very rarely do they tip me for the extra time. If its a x3 or more I'm down maybe less if its XL at those times it pays to wait it out - most times that is. 
The last time I accepted this it was XL at 2.6 i think - they ordered through the taco bell app, food was ready upon arrvial. If all the customers ordered their extra food through the app, then it might go faster. but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## UpoorPeople

Somebody tell SadUber that his calling has come. He can become SadLyft and cry tears of guacamole joy. He loves when his passengers eat Taco Bell, and sometimes he even buys. This driver was born for this service.


----------



## Bob fox

DelaK said:


> luckily I don't think SF pax will be using this


#gradeFmeat taco hell is like 2 tiers lower quality than walmart dog food. 
Besides, there are like seven overweight people in San Francisco. Who the k<uf eats fast food?


----------



## UberMensch3000

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> 
> I can only imagine what the interior of the "Tacomobile" will smell like a month after this rolls out.
> 
> Drunken passengers + Taco Bell = recipe for disaster.


Drunks and mexican food in my vehicle ?!? Not a ****ing CHANCE !


----------



## Flying16150

Dback2004 said:


> http://wqad.com/2017/07/25/lyfts-taco-mode-brings-riders-to-closest-taco-bell/
> 
> 
> The ridesharing company and fast food giant -- whose customers overlap a great deal, both companies said -- are teaming up to drive hungry passengers to the nearest Taco Bell for a free taco on route to their final destination.
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNNMoney) - Some Lyft customers will soon notice something different in the app: Taco Mode.
> 
> The service is beginning as an experiment Thursday in Orange County, California, but is expected to expand nationally in 2018.
> 
> "We have a feeling it's going to be a kind of thing a couple friends taking a Lyft together, sharing a ride after a party are hungry and want to end the night in a fun, celebratory and craveable way," Marisa Thalberg, chief marketing officer at Taco Bell, told CNN.
> 
> Taco Mode will be enabled from 9:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m.
> 
> Initially, about 15 Lyft vehicles wrapped in festive taco wallpaper will partake in Taco Mode. A tablet in the vehicles will display the menu and passengers will receive souvenirs.
> 
> Passengers using Taco Mode will still need to place an order at the drive-through window. Eventually, they may be able to order their food through the Lyft app, so that it's ready when their ride arrives at Taco Bell.
> 
> Lyft's approach inverts the typical delivery process: drivers bring food to customers. The traditional method is used for UberEats, the food delivery program from Lyft's larger rival.
> 
> Uber has previously done its own series of lighthearted promotions, including delivering puppies and ice cream to customers.


There no way. I have a very strict no eat and drink policy.


----------



## Uber Crack

Taco mode = lyft drivers becoming uber drivers ... Bwahahaha


----------



## lylisdad

I've taken a pax through a drive-thru before but they couldn't eat in the car.


----------



## Lag Monkey

Man ***** Dis!


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily

Everybody wants to get on the "beat the crap out of the people that beat the crap out of their cars for nothing" bandwagon.


----------



## Uberant777

That's a good thing I don't drive for Lyft


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Why would they push Taco Bell runs when most drivers, if smart, have a "no eating in my car" policy. Oh wait, they don't care since they don't own the cars.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uberant777 said:


> That's a good thing I don't drive for Lyft


ANYMORE


----------



## uberdriverfornow

uberdriverfornow said:


> Taco Bell runs


no pun intended


----------



## SMOTY

OMG GO! said:


> taco mode denied. entitled female dogs triggered. (2:45 mark its all audio, sorry)


Dude. Once they start acting like pricks and cursing intended for me. It's get out of my car instantly man. Don't be a pushover and don't let them belittle you!!!! It's not about have thick skin in this situation but being respectful...


----------



## 4.9 driver rating

Awesomeness101 said:


> I will be accepting approximately zero of these


Lol I agree


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> *Taco Bell is launching a brilliant new Lyft feature called 'Taco Mode'*
> Business Insider 7/25/17
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> In other words, Taco Bell just made it a lot easier for drunk customers to get Doritos Locos tacos on the way home from the bar.
> 
> "We realized that for every person who has asked their Lyft driver to make a pit stop at Taco Bell - and we've seen many - there are likely those who weren't sure if this was possible," Taco Bell CMO Marisa Thalberg said in a statement. "With the advent of this fantastic partnership with Lyft, we will erase any lingering uncertainty and celebrate the ability to 'ride-thru' in Taco Mode."
> 
> Drunk late-night customers are a key part of Taco Bell's business model.
> 
> According to Foursquare's data, 14.8% of Taco Bell's customers visited between 10 p.m. and 4 a.m., QSR Magazine reported in October. For comparison, the late-night crowd made up 11.1% of McDonald's customers and 3.5% of Qdoba's customers.
> 
> The partnership will also provide a reason for customers to pick Lyft over its ride-share rival Uber, whose series of recent scandals led to the departure of its CEO, Travis Kalanick, in June.
> 
> While Uber has fast-food partnerships of its own through UberEats, Taco Mode provides a different kind of delivery service - one that Taco Bell hopes will result in fresher food. Taco Bell has been reluctant to jump on the UberEats bandwagon because of fears that the food would be delivered cold.
> 
> "The third-party folks, the aggregators - they're just not fast enough," CEO Brian Niccol told Business Insider in April.


LMAO...I have been a rider in Lyft and based on the drivers I have had-taco trips will fit right in. Lyft should give all the drivers blinking sun glasses.


----------



## UberwithDan

yeah I dont think so Lyft.


----------



## Profiteer

No Food, No Drinks, No Smoking


----------



## Jack Marrero

This was a bad move from Lyft towards drivers. They should have given the driver an extra $5 or other incentive. I will give zero taco rides.


----------



## wb6vpm

melusine3 said:


> You can always opt to stop and let them out to walk in (GOD FORBID, WALK!) into Taco Bell to get their fix. If it's a legitimate service animal, it can go in with them. Yay!


Most stores lobbies are closed during these hours, only the drive thru is open.


----------



## Hoodat

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> *Taco Bell is launching a brilliant new Lyft feature called 'Taco Mode'*
> Business Insider 7/25/17
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> In other words, Taco Bell just made it a lot easier for drunk customers to get Doritos Locos tacos on the way home from the bar.
> 
> "We realized that for every person who has asked their Lyft driver to make a pit stop at Taco Bell - and we've seen many - there are likely those who weren't sure if this was possible," Taco Bell CMO Marisa Thalberg said in a statement. "With the advent of this fantastic partnership with Lyft, we will erase any lingering uncertainty and celebrate the ability to 'ride-thru' in Taco Mode."
> 
> Drunk late-night customers are a key part of Taco Bell's business model.
> 
> According to Foursquare's data, 14.8% of Taco Bell's customers visited between 10 p.m. and 4 a.m., QSR Magazine reported in October. For comparison, the late-night crowd made up 11.1% of McDonald's customers and 3.5% of Qdoba's customers.
> 
> The partnership will also provide a reason for customers to pick Lyft over its ride-share rival Uber, whose series of recent scandals led to the departure of its CEO, Travis Kalanick, in June.
> 
> While Uber has fast-food partnerships of its own through UberEats, Taco Mode provides a different kind of delivery service - one that Taco Bell hopes will result in fresher food. Taco Bell has been reluctant to jump on the UberEats bandwagon because of fears that the food would be delivered cold.
> 
> "The third-party folks, the aggregators - they're just not fast enough," CEO Brian Niccol told Business Insider in April.


1-2-3 (Not it.) :


----------



## senorCRV

This will only be adopted by the 65 year old creeper with the extra large rear view mirror who does this job to drive around milenials in short dresses and not for money


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

umm NO

end trip

1 star

comment = lyft and passengers are idiots thinking they can eat tacos in my car


----------



## UberLaLa

senorCRV said:


> This will only be adopted by the 65 year old creeper with the extra large rear view mirror who does this job to drive around milenials in short dresses and not for money


And has a _food fetish..._


----------



## Scott Aadal

Have you ever left a bag of taco bell in your car overnight? The smell you cant rid of for weeks...
I dont tolerate my kids eating in my car, I sure wouldnt let a stranger. Its just a matter of time before Lyft is battling lawwsuits like uber.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Scott I get it. I don't even eat in my personal car. I have a separate uber car and will allow certain riders to eat. But this taco bell thing is insane. The wait time alone is crazy but food is over the top. Lyft is going to be paying for cleaning hundreds of time a day. May be time to move on to uber.


----------



## Sandy Lane

Imonous said:


> Taco mode=end trip.


Nice avatar my husband has the same one for 40 years



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Scott I get it. I don't even eat in my personal car. I have a separate uber car and will allow certain riders to eat. But this taco bell thing is insane. The wait time alone is crazy but food is over the top. Lyft is going to be paying for cleaning hundreds of time a day. May be time to move on to uber.


Perhaps you have a porsche you want to let me drive??


----------



## Brian G.

Epic fail lyft! Unless I'm getting a cash tip up front of my liking I'll drop off pax and say I do not make multiple strips.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

I finally reach a friend of mind that works lyft corp. After busting his butt about taco whatever I asked him if a driver refuses to take a taco trip or do the drivethru will there be consequences ? The answer was yes. Said it was no different than any other trip. But drivers can instruct riders not to eat in their car if they wish. He commented that lyft had put a lot of time and $ into the taco bell deal. I told him it is a crazy scheme. He laughed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I finally reach a friend of mind that works lyft corp. After busting his butt about taco whatever I asked him if a driver refuses to take a taco trip or do the drivethru will there be consequences ? The answer was yes. Said it was no different than any other trip. But drivers can instruct riders not to eat in their car if they wish. He commented that lyft had put a lot of time and $ into the taco bell deal. I told him it is a crazy scheme. He laughed.


Lyft rules are that you can safely not accept any request that comes you way.


----------



## Lag Monkey

Taco Mode??? I’d rather eat a placenta.


----------



## westsidebum

Lyft switches pax from one you accepted. Lyft adds pax to que without letting you see pax name or rating. Now lyft is insulting us again by not giving driver more discretion in doing drive thru food runs....we dont make money sitting in drive,thru lines. We make money on the tips granting pax the favor of making a food run. Now its a service rather than an extra courtesy and demeans drivers as gofers.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

uberdriverfornow said:


> Lyft rules are that you can safely not accept any request that comes you way.


Yes. Correct. Except lyft is worried that a mass of drivers will refuse taco trip requests and or simply drop the pax at taco bell and leave. This will jeprodize the deal with taco bell, piss off riders and hurt the entire promotion. I believe him when he says that there will be consequences no matter for drivers that challenge the brillante program. Again, so sorry for lyft drivers. I suggested lyft form a South of the boarder team of drivers that don't mind the smell of the food and could care less if their wheels are filthy. Lol


----------



## I have nuts

Some poor driver is going to learn that fake tacos and cheap liquor don't mix.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

The best answer to this ridiculous situation may be to post a sign for riders indicating (nicely) that food cannot be eaten during the ride. Might help.


----------



## RipCityWezay

Cancel mode(also why would you expect someone who chooses to eat Taco Bell would have the self control to not immediately chow said tacos)


----------



## BoboBig

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 142878
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/taco-bell-lyft-partnership-for-drunk-customers-2017-7
> *Taco Bell is launching a brilliant new Lyft feature called 'Taco Mode'*
> Business Insider 7/25/17
> 
> Taco Bell is launching a new feature to cater to one of its more important demographics: drunk customers.
> 
> Starting Thursday, the fast-food chain will test a feature that allows Lyft passengers to push a button to have their driver take them to a Taco Bell drive-thru between 9 p.m. and 2 a.m.
> 
> Taco Bell will test "Taco Mode" in Orange County, California, from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 5, with plans to expand the service across the US in 2018. In addition to providing passengers the ability to order drive-thru Taco Bell, Taco Mode also includes a custom in-car menu, free Doritos Locos tacos, and what the company calls a "taco-themed car."
> 
> In other words, Taco Bell just made it a lot easier for drunk customers to get Doritos Locos tacos on the way home from the bar.
> 
> "We realized that for every person who has asked their Lyft driver to make a pit stop at Taco Bell - and we've seen many - there are likely those who weren't sure if this was possible," Taco Bell CMO Marisa Thalberg said in a statement. "With the advent of this fantastic partnership with Lyft, we will erase any lingering uncertainty and celebrate the ability to 'ride-thru' in Taco Mode."
> 
> Drunk late-night customers are a key part of Taco Bell's business model.
> 
> According to Foursquare's data, 14.8% of Taco Bell's customers visited between 10 p.m. and 4 a.m., QSR Magazine reported in October. For comparison, the late-night crowd made up 11.1% of McDonald's customers and 3.5% of Qdoba's customers.
> 
> The partnership will also provide a reason for customers to pick Lyft over its ride-share rival Uber, whose series of recent scandals led to the departure of its CEO, Travis Kalanick, in June.
> 
> While Uber has fast-food partnerships of its own through UberEats, Taco Mode provides a different kind of delivery service - one that Taco Bell hopes will result in fresher food. Taco Bell has been reluctant to jump on the UberEats bandwagon because of fears that the food would be delivered cold.
> 
> "The third-party folks, the aggregators - they're just not fast enough," CEO Brian Niccol told Business Insider in April.


Cars gonna stink rides will take longer for low fares and we don't get a extra premium to take these rides plus no food for us from Taco Bell I will run for the border on these hits lol.


----------



## Spotscat

senorCRV said:


> This will only be adopted by the 65 year old creeper with the extra large rear view mirror who does this job to drive around milenials in short dresses and not for money





UberLaLa said:


> And has a _food fetish..._


And this is a problem, because...?


----------



## UberLaLa

Taco Bell flat out says, _We are bringing the customer to the food, so it won't be cold like bringing the food to the customer.
_
Translation: THEY WILL EAT THE FOOD IN THE CAR.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberLaLa said:


> Taco Bell flat out says, _We are bringing the customer to the food, so it won't be cold like bringing the food to the customer.
> _
> Translation: THEY WILL EAT THE FOOD IN THE CAR.


if you have a fastidious nature, you might want to take this into consideration


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Well lyft is spilling over on Uber. Last night 4 pax picked up at a cowboy bar asked if we can stop at taco bell. Sure as long as the line is not too long. Then one asked if uber is going to do the taco thing like lyft. Told him not likely. Explained the hassle
And cost to the driver. The line was short and got in and put in 10 min. No eating was done in the car and got $15 tip. Bet it won't be so easy the next time,


----------



## Lissetti

Yeah I def won't be signing up for Lyft. Even I don't eat Taco Bell in my car because of the mess it creates.


----------



## Maven

http://gizmodo.com/lyft-announces-deal-with-taco-bell-but-drivers-do-not-w-1797243065
*Lyft Announces Deal With Taco Bell But Drivers Do Not Want That Sh*t in Their Cars*
7/25/17 by Jennings Brown
Lyft has partnered with Taco Bell to debut a new feature that allows passengers to tack on a trip to the pseudo-Mexican fast food restaurant. The "Taco Mode" option is clearly an effort to woo late-night riders with the munchies, but some Lyft drivers are unsurprisingly disgusted by the thought of sloppy drunks defiling their backseats with nacho cheese and mystery beef.

A redditor shared the announcement on r/uberdrivers in the post: "Every once in a while I think maybe Lyft does think about the drivers a little better than Uber. Then they pull shit like this." The subreddit is a popular forum for drivers who use Uber, Lyft, and other ride-hailing apps. Usually the posters complain about passengers damaging their car with bodily fluids, and air grievances about the ways that Uber treats its drivers. But today, on the day Uber began announcing new driver benefits as a part of its 180-day apology tour, Lyft gave drivers a reason to get pissed at the company often hailed as being less shitty than Uber.

Here are some noteworthy criticisms that commenters posted about Taco Mode:

_I'm getting paid $2.39 for this short ride, now I have to spend 15 min in a TacoBell drive through to make my car smell like fast food. With no extra pay from Lyft. No thanks._

_Yet another reason why I don't drive at night... **** the drunks puking in your car..._
_The only person who can eat Taco Bell in my car is me. I only drive at night. People ask to go to the drive through. I just say no._
_"Taco bell and Lyft are two like minded companies..." _[according to the press release] _Like minded how? In that they are both companies trying to make money? Or in their shared goal of giving me explosive diarrhea..?_
_I'm not dirtying/staining my van and making it smell like dead animals for a couple measly bucks before depreciation, risk, time and taxes. I NEVER eat or let friends eat in it myself, so I'll be damned if some drunk dude will be!_
_Would you like some mild sauce with your cleaning fee?_
_If anyone is gonna get a free taco it better damn well be me._
_At least Uber gives us the option to opt out of food related rides but Lyft has taken this to a whole new low!_
_I used to think Lyft was better for its drivers, but between the recent Uber changes and this, I'm finding less and less reason to turn my Lyft app on._
Lyft's head of marketing Melissa Waters told the _New York Times_ that drivers will have the chance to opt in to Taco Mode. The company is pilot-testing the program from July 27 to 29 and August 3 to 6, in and around Newport Beach, California. Lyft plans to introduce the service in other cities over the next few months, and then expand it nationally in 2018.

According to the announcement, Taco Mode riders will get a free Doritos Locos Taco-a crunchy, messy treat that you should never eat in a car unless you truly hate the owner.

*Update 7/26 7:00pm: *A Lyft spokesperson shared the following statement:

_At Lyft, we take great care to ensure any in-car activation or mode is a great experience for the passenger and driver. Taco Mode celebrates something many of our passengers and drivers are already doing together-stopping at the Taco Bell drive-thru on the way home._​
[Lyft Blog, _New York Times_]


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

I drive for uber and not lyft. Question.....will lyft pay for cleaning a car and reimburse you for lost time, each time a mess is made in your car?


----------



## elelegido

Maven said:


> *Update 7/26 7:00pm: *A Lyft spokesperson shared the following statement:
> 
> _At Lyft, we take great care to ensure any in-car activation or mode is a great experience for the passenger and driver. Taco Mode celebrates something many of our passengers and drivers are already doing together-stopping at the Taco Bell drive-thru on the way home._​
> [Lyft Blog, _New York Times_]


Everything they say to try to justify their taco error just makes it worse and worse and irritates their drivers more and more.


----------



## Golfer48625

Taco Bell Mode= automatic $50 cleaning fee added to every fare.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

I drive UBER. Curious. Will lyft pay you folks for cleaning? Are they required to?


----------



## Maven

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I drive UBER. Curious. Will lyft pay you folks for cleaning? Are they required to?


See https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-puke-cleanup-policy.185833/


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Thank you. Looks like it is a crap shoot. UBER is great with cleaning costs. Never had a pucker but had 2 issues that were paid for same day. Drive safe.


----------



## 221CNY_UBERdrvr

I skipped from page 1 to here. Did anyone mention all the stoners who are going to want to do Taco Bell runs?
"Dude, I'm so hungry. Let's go get some Taco Bell."
"Sure, dude. Let me call us a Lyft for their Taco Mode."

Better than drunks.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD

Quit talking crap, this guy is already killing it in Taco Mode, you guys are missing out!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

LMAO! Well I am very happy for lyft. But I would have thought that their poster boy for taco mania would have been a Raul or Jose. I cannot stop laughing. Sorry.


----------



## westsidebum

Tell pax you would be happy to take them to taco bell, and tell them they are really daring as your last pax might have had ebola and you just cleaned car after their violent exlosive diarrhea and vomiting. Not to mention they left suitcase in trunk full of dead rodents infested with fleas and maggots.

Tell pax you would be happy to take them to taco bell, and tell them they are really daring as your last pax might have had ebola and you just cleaned car after their violent exlosive diarrhea and vomiting. Not to mention they left suitcase in trunk full of dead rodents infested with fleas and maggots.


----------



## Buckpasser

Shove that TACO right up Lyfts pink moustache ASS


----------

